# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  В вайшнавизме "греховная стрела" обязательно должна поразить цель?

## Валентин Шеховцов

В бесплатной газете Алтуфьво №1(116)пишут:
Христианское покаяние и закон кармы
Говорят, что воздаяние за грех в христианстве — то же самое, что и закон кармы в восточных учениях.

На самом деле:

Это далеко не одно и то же. Действительно, в христианстве есть мысль о закономерности воздаяния за грех. Вот как пишет об этом святой Марк Подвижник: «Вообще Бог установил, чтоб каждому делу, и доброму, и злому, последовало естественно надлежащее возмездие. Воздаяние не вымышляется при каждом случае, как думают некоторые, не знающие закона духовного».

На первый взгляд, здесь можно усмотреть прямую аналогию с кармическим принципом воздаяния или с атеистическим детерминизмом, при котором каждое событие в жизни мира является неизбежным следствием предшествующих событий. Однако это лишь кажущаяся аналогия. Согласно христианскому вероучению, помимо духовных причин и их следствий в мире действует еще и всемогущий Бог, способный разорвать связь между человеческим грехом и его, казалось бы, неизбежными результатами. Говоря образно, в кармических учениях пущенная стрела обязательно должна поразить цель, даже если пустивший ее человек вдруг с ужасом понял, что эта стрела направлена в его сына. В христианстве же такую «греховную стрелу» Бог может отвратить даже в миллиметре от цели.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В бесплатной газете Алтуфьво №1(116)пишут:
> Христианское покаяние и закон кармы
> Говорят, что воздаяние за грех в христианстве — то же самое, что и закон кармы в восточных учениях.
> 
> На самом деле:
> 
> Это далеко не одно и то же. Действительно, в христианстве есть мысль о закономерности воздаяния за грех. Вот как пишет об этом святой Марк Подвижник: «Вообще Бог установил, чтоб каждому делу, и доброму, и злому, последовало естественно надлежащее возмездие. Воздаяние не вымышляется при каждом случае, как думают некоторые, не знающие закона духовного».
> 
> На первый взгляд, здесь можно усмотреть прямую аналогию с кармическим принципом воздаяния или с атеистическим детерминизмом, при котором каждое событие в жизни мира является неизбежным следствием предшествующих событий. Однако это лишь кажущаяся аналогия. Согласно христианскому вероучению, помимо духовных причин и их следствий в мире действует еще и всемогущий Бог, способный разорвать связь между человеческим грехом и его, казалось бы, неизбежными результатами. Говоря образно, в кармических учениях пущенная стрела обязательно должна поразить цель, даже если пустивший ее человек вдруг с ужасом понял, что эта стрела направлена в его сына. В христианстве же такую «греховную стрелу» Бог может отвратить даже в миллиметре от цели.


В вайшнавизме также утверждается высшая власть Бога над всем, в том числе и над кармой. Господь является главным фактором любой деятельности, то есть Тем, без Чьего дозволения ничто не может произойти. Соответственно, поэтому Господь может освободить любого от последствия его грехов. Поэтому Господь Шри Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите: "Предайся Мне, Я избавлю тебя от последствий всех твоих грехов, ничего не бойся".

Бг 18.66

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах
Пословный перевод: 
сарва-дхарман — все религии; паритйаджйа — оставив; мам — ко Мне; экам — одному; шаранам — под защиту; враджа — приди; ахам — Я; твам — тебя; сарва — от всех; папебхйах — от последствий грехов; мокшайишйами — избавлю; ма — не; шучах — беспокойся.
Перевод: 
Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.
Комментарий: 
Господь рассказал Арджуне о разных формах знания и религии: Он открыл ему знание о Верховном Брахмане, знание о Сверхдуше, рассказал о различных сословиях общества и ступенях духовного развития, об отречении от мира, объяснил, как освободиться от материальных привязанностей, обуздать чувства и ум, рассказал о медитации и т. д. Иначе говоря, Он поведал ему об очень многих формах религиозной практики. Теперь же, подводя итог всему сказанному в «Бхагавад-гите», Господь говорит, что Арджуна должен отказаться от всего этого и просто предаться Кришне. Предавшись Господу, он освободится от всех последствий своих грехов, ибо Господь Сам обещает ему защиту.

В седьмой главе было сказано, что поклоняться Господу Кришне может лишь тот, кто освободился от всех последствий своих грехов. Услышав это, кто-то, вероятно, решит, что не сможет предаться Кришне до тех пор, пока не избавится от всех грехов. Чтобы рассеять подобного рода сомнения, в данном стихе Кришна говорит, что даже тот, кто еще не избавился от грехов, сможет это сделать, предавшись Господу Шри Кришне. Не нужно специально прилагать никаких усилий, чтобы освободиться от последствий своих грехов. Достаточно безоговорочно признать Кришну высшим спасителем всех живых существ и с любовью и верой предаться Ему.

О том, что значит предаться Кришне, говорится в «Хари-бхакти- виласе» (11.676):

анукулйасйа санкалпах
пратикулйасйа варджанам
ракшишйатити вишвасо
гоптртве варанам татха
атма-никшепа-карпанйе
шад-видха шаранагатих

Путь преданного служения подразумевает, что человек должен следовать тем религиозным принципам, которые в конечном счете приведут его к преданному служению Господу. Человек может исполнять предписанные обязанности в соответствии со своим положением в обществе, но, если, выполняя эти обязанности, он так и не разовьет в себе сознания Кришны, все его усилия окажутся напрасными. Следует избегать всего, что не ведет к совершенству в сознании Кришны. Нужно быть уверенным в том, что Кришна защитит нас от любой опасности. Нам не нужно беспокоиться о том, как поддержать душу в теле. Об этом позаботится Кришна. Мы должны всегда ощущать себя беспомощными и считать, что только Кришна поможет нам достичь духовного совершенства. Тот, кто со всей серьезностью занимается преданным служением Господу в полном сознании Кришны, сразу же очищается от всей материальной скверны. Существует много религиозных систем и методов очищения сознания: можно заниматься философским поиском истины, медитацией и мистической йогой и т. д., но тому, кто предался Кришне, нет нужды прибегать ко всем этим методам. Просто предавшись Кришне, он сможет избежать напрасной траты времени. Действуя таким образом, он быстро достигнет совершенства и освободится от всех последствий своих грехов.

В конце концов нужно развить в себе привязанность к прекрасному образу Кришны. Его зовут Кришной, потому что Он неотразимо привлекателен. Тот, кого пленил облик прекрасного и всемогущего Кришны, может считать, что ему очень повезло. Есть разные типы трансценденталистов: одних привлекает безличный Брахман, других — Господь в образе Сверхдуши и т. д., однако самым лучшим является тот, кого привлекает Верховная Личность Бога, в особенности Сам Кришна. Иными словами, преданное служение Кришне, подразумевающее полную сосредоточенность сознания на Нем, является самой сокровенной частью духовного знания и сутью учения «Бхагавад-гиты». И карма-йогов, и философов-эмпириков, и мистиков, и преданных относят к категории трансценденталистов, но самый лучший из всех — это чистый преданный Господа. Кришна говорит: ма шучах — «Ничего не бойся, отбрось все сомнения и ни о чем не беспокойся». Эти слова очень важны. Кто-то может недоумевать: «Как это — отказаться от всех форм духовной практики и просто предаться Кришне?» Однако подобные беспокойства напрасны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Пять факторов действия:

Бг 18.14

адхиштханам татха карта
каранам ча пртхаг-видхам
вивидхаш ча пртхак чешта
даивам чаиватра панчамам

Пословный перевод: 
адхиштханам — место; татха — также; карта — исполнитель действия; каранам — орудие; ча — и; пртхак-видхам — бывающее различных видов; вивидхах — разнообразные; ча — и; пртхак — отдельно; чештах — усилия; даивам — Всевышний; ча — также; эва — безусловно; атра — здесь; панчамам — пятый.

Перевод: 
Место действия [тело], исполнитель, органы чувств, разнообразные усилия и, наконец, Сверхдуша — все это пять составляющих любого поступка.

Комментарий: 
Слово адхиштханам относится к телу. Душа, находящаяся в теле, действует, поэтому ее называют карта («совершающая действия»). О том, что душа обладает знанием и действует, сказано в шрути: эша хи драшта спрашта (Прашна-упанишад, 4.9). Это подтверждается в «Веданта-сутре»: джно ’та эва (2.3.18) и карта шастрартхаваттват (2.3.33). Орудиями действия являются органы чувств. С их помощью душа действует. Каждое действие требует определенных усилий. Однако в конечном счете все действия человека зависят от воли Сверхдуши, которая пребывает в сердце каждого живого существа как его друг. Верховный Господь — высшая причина. Поэтому тот, кто действует в сознании Кришны под руководством Сверхдуши, естественно, не запутывается в последствиях своих поступков. Человек, полностью сознающий Кришну, в конечном счете не отвечает за совершенные им действия. Все зависит от высшей воли — Сверхдуши, Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Каким термином на санскрите обозначается покаяние? И как оно сформулировано - то самое изменение, которое претерпели Джагай, Мадхай, Мригари, Вальмики и прочие грешники?

Покаяние (др.-греч. метанойя, буквально: «после ума; перемена ума», «перемена мысли», «переосмысление») — богословский термин, в христианстве означающий осознание грешником своих грехов перед Богом. Как правило, покаяние сопровождается радикальным пересмотром своих взглядов и системы ценностей. Результат покаяния — решение об отказе от греха.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Каким термином на санскрите обозначается покаяние? И как оно сформулировано - то самое изменение, которое претерпели Джагай, Мадхай, Мригари, Вальмики и прочие грешники?
> 
> Покаяние (др.-греч. метанойя, буквально: «после ума; перемена ума», «перемена мысли», «переосмысление») — богословский термин, в христианстве означающий осознание грешником своих грехов перед Богом. Как правило, покаяние сопровождается радикальным пересмотром своих взглядов и системы ценностей. Результат покаяния — решение об отказе от греха.


Есть понятие праяшчитты (искупление грехов). Тему праяшчитты обсуждают Махараджа Парикшит и Шукадева Госвами в 6 Песне Шримад Бхагаватам, глава 1:

Грехи людей причиняют им страдания как в этой жизни, так и в следующей. Без сомнения, причину всех наших страданий надо искать в греховных поступках. Тем, кто пытается наслаждаться плодами своего труда, не избежать греха, и такие люди могут воспользоваться различными способами искупления грехов, описанными в разделе Вед под названием карма-канда. Но никаким из этих способов не искоренить невежество, в котором кроется причина греховной жизни. Даже пройдя через покаяние, человек будет продолжать грешить: никакое покаяние не способно по-настоящему очистить его. Тот, кто следует путем философского поиска истины, может отказаться от греховной жизни, познав истинную природу всего сущего, — это тоже один из способов искупления грехов. Тому, кто привержен к кармической деятельности, искупить грехи помогут подвижничество, покаяния, целомудрие, обуздание ума и чувств, правдивость и занятия мистической йогой. Искупить грехи можно и обретя совершенное знание. Но ни одно из этих средств не избавит человека от склонности к греху.

Только следуя путем бхакти-йоги, преданного служения Господу, можно искоренить в себе склонность к греховным поступкам. Поэтому Веды ставят преданное служение выше карма-канды и гьяна- канды. Одно лишь преданное служение благотворно для всех. Ни кармическая деятельность, ни умозрительное философствование сами по себе не приведут к освобождению. Но сила преданного служения такова, что преданному не нужно прибегать к помощи кармы или гьяны: его ум устремлен к лотосным стопам Кришны, и потому он уже никогда, даже во сне, не увидит слуг Ямараджи — ямадутов. http://vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/1

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами объясняет содержание термина "дайинья", используемого Бхактивинодой Тхакуром в его поэме "Шаранагати" - как раскаяние человека, сожалеющего о совершении им в прошлом поступках и готовности измениться.

----------

